# Rhubarb.. is it safe to eat while pregnant?



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i remember reading something to the affect that its not safe to eat while pregnant... when i was pregnant with elwynn.. something about it being high in oxalic acid.. but im not sure why that is bad..

i just picked 10 cups of fresh rhubarb from my garden and i want to stew it and eat it!!!

is it going to harm my baby?


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Man, I've never heard that. I had a delicious strawberry rhubarb pie a few weeks ago. When I did a search there were a few pages mentioning rhubarb and pregnancy, but they were referring to rhubarb root as used in herbal medicine. I don't think that's the same thing as what you eat.


----------



## chapulina (Feb 18, 2003)

Yikes! I hope somebody with more info. responds on this! I've been eating rhubbarb the past week or so (we have it in our garden). I have noticed that I have the *worst* heartburn ever after eating it - and I don't get heartburn normally. but then, so did dh.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

From Marjorie Grieves _A modern herbal_
"Potassium oxalate is present in quantity in rhubarb leaf-stems, and certain persons who are constitutionally susceptible to salts of oxalic acid, show symptoms of irritant poisoning after eating rhubarb stewed in the ordinary manner. Many people of a gouty tendency do well to avoid it, and those subject to urinary irritation should take it very sparingly or not at all."
and also
"The chemical constituents of Rhubarb leaves were till recently not fully ascertained, but the analysis has lately been undertaken under orders from the Home Office, in consequence of fatal and injurious effects having resulted from eating the leaves cooked as spinach. The report of the official analyist states that the leaves contain some 0.3% oxalates of potassium and calcium oxalates. It is possible that the recent cases of poisoning occurred in subjects specially susceptible to oxalic poisoning, as there are also many cases reported of no harm ensuing from a use of Rhubarb leaves as a vegetable."

Which I'm reading as don't eat the leaves. If rhubarb gives you tummy ache, don't eat rhubarb, but if it doesn't, then you may- with no special indications for during pregnancy one way or another. Most of the medicinal properties appear to be in the roots, which will calm diarrhoea. There's no specific indications on the oxalic acid, but it's an old book (1950s)- but absolutely fantastic, which is why I use it.

eta: oxalic acid may inhibit the absorption of calcium- it doesn't appear to be linked with anything more sinister than that,that I can find.


----------



## Matadora (Jul 18, 2003)

Thanks Helen! I too, just got done indulging in rhubarb crisp from my garden!


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

not so much it will give you a tummy ache it will cause your joints to swell if it bothers you, especially your toes (relating to gout). Also it loosens the bowels a bit, related to and similar effect as yellow dock. MY grandmother always said the leaves were poisonous so we never tried to eat them.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i always thought the leaves were poisonus..

i did eat some stewed rhubarb with yogurt and i regreted it because i had heartburn all night.. and heartburn is a symptom that i never have had while pregnant.. even at 38-40 weeks.. i think ill eat it in small amounts or not at all right now..

thanks for the info everyone!


----------

